

Tech Shuttle Map of SF, With Restaurant Clusters - vonnik
http://datawovn.com/#!San_Francisco_Private_Shuttles

======
Uhhrrr
Just eyeballing, I don't see that shuttle stops correlate more strongly with
any of the items in the pulldowns than they do with simple population.

Indeed, since everyone shits the same, maybe the title of the post should be,
"Clusters of Effluence in San Francisco".

